# aluminum/metal prints in home?



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't - don't even know what that is. Can you post a pic or two?


----------



## DIYPhotographer (May 11, 2015)

Yes, I have. They're stunning, depending of course on who you go with, I had a couple bad experiences in the past but I tried Aluminyze and haven't looked back. Their prints on aluminum are exquisite and ship quickly with no issues like discoloration or cracks/chips. Their site has more info if you check that out.


----------

